# Check out the stuff I'm working on



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been working on some music the last few months and thought I'd get some opinions from people who might know better than I do about how it's coming along. It's so hard being objective about your own music! I'm aiming for an Americana/Alt.Country sound, but it's been elusive so far. Everything ends up sounding kinda Alt.Rock or Bluesy, which is fine as well, since I shouldn't really force a sound that doesn't come naturally to me, but I've been consciously working on twanging up my sound a little bit.

You can check out my music here

The tunes are posted in reverse chronological order, so the songs at the top are the newest, so you can sorta see how my sound has progressed in the last year and a bit.

These are all one-man-band songs. I use samples for drums and bass, keys, guitars, vocals etc. are all recorded in my cramped basement apartment. Everything is fed to Sonar and I mix from there. Guitars specifically are either recorded direct through a Tech 21 British pedal, or mic'd using a 57.

Any and all constructive criticism is welcome, especially regarding technical aspects like arrangement, mixing, etc. Please keep in mind these are not meant to be "final" cuts of these tracks, I'm just trying to tweak them until I'm happy with them to really pursue putting a band together to go and record professionally and play them live.

Thanks everyone!
Saro


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Just listened to 2 songs - Hung Up on Me and Solid Years. I'm not really getting an Americana/alt.country vibe from either. I hear more of a Kinks/Lou Reed/early Stones (early Stones especially on Hung Up on Me) kinda feel. Maybe its your voice, or the bluesier guitars that you mention above. Nothing wrong with that of course - I like both songs.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Just listened to 2 songs - Hung Up on Me and Solid Years. I'm not really getting an Americana/alt.country vibe from either. I hear more of a Kinks/Lou Reed/early Stones (early Stones especially on Hung Up on Me) kinda feel. Maybe its your voice, or the bluesier guitars that you mention above. Nothing wrong with that of course - I like both songs.


Haha, works for me! I love the Kinks and the Stones. Yeah, like I said, I'd _like_ to get more of a Tom Petty/Mellencamp/Black Crowes sound and throw a bit of twang on it, but I keep gravitating to a more bluesy sound. It's so hard to define your music in the context of another artist. Thanks for checking them out!


----------

